# Presario Laptop + Xorg + Synaptic = Me getting MAD!!!

## Coume

Hello there,

I'm stuck at getting my synaptic touchpad to work with my Xorg...

I am able to move the cursor, but when pressing on the touchpad to click nothing happens...

I followed threads to get Synaptic working but since they were all aimed at Xfree, I wonder if there is not something tricky with Xorg that I cannot find out  :Sad: 

Here is my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
> Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension
> 
> SubSection "extmod"
> ...

 

Ok, here are the problems...

If I have the xorg.conf like that, the keyboard is not responding, like a dead keyboard...

I do have the synaptics driver installed and I double checked that the synaptic uses /dev/input/event1

Any idea? how to solve that? I have been playing for more than a week with synaptics, but can't see a damned issue for this problem  :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ludo

----------

## dtor

I see the following in your config:

InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer" 

InputDevice "Mouse [touchpad]" "SendCoreEvents"

My guess that "Touchpad" is driven by regular X "mouse" driver and that's where you get your movement from and synaptics is not initialized at all. Look in XOrg startup log and check why Synaptics driver fails to initialize ...

And, just in case, could you please post output of 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices'?

----------

## Coume

I do not get an error in my xorg log...

but here is my cat if it can give hints on my situation  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> 
> I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100
> 
> N: Name="PC Speaker"
> ...

 

Is there something striking you in this cat?

Thxs Ludo

----------

## gmichels

Well, if it's for any help, here's my xorg.conf. Mine has the extended features such as side scrolling, forward and back gestures, eveything working. It is also working with an external usb mouse.

My computer is an hp pavilion.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"     "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "vbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "synaptics"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "hpxe4xxxx"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us-intl"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "altwin:left_meta_win"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option          "LeftEdge"      "1900"

        Option          "RightEdge"     "5400"

        Option          "TopEdge"       "1900"

        Option          "BottomEdge"    "4000"

        Option          "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling" "on"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        DisplaySize  347 260

        Option       "DPMS"

        Gamma   1.40  1.40  1.40  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

#       Driver      "vesa"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility U1"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "on"

        Option     "DDCMode"    "yes"

        #Option         "UseFBDev" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes   "1024x768 800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## Coume

Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the touchpad working as well as the scrolling working  :Smile:  That's great!

So here are the things, which made the thingie works...

 *Quote:*   

>         InputDevice    "Touchpad"
> 
>         InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer" 

 

The CorePointer definition needs to be used only once... when I was trying to use it for the Touchpad and for the classical mouse definition...

And the very interesting point is the Option "SendCoreEvents" that needs to be inserted in the Touchpad parameters and not in the ServerLayout!!!

So thanks again, cos' I never found somewherelse a working Xorg.conf with touchpad working!

HTH someone else too  :Very Happy: 

Ludo

----------

## Scytale

 *MythTVtalk.com wrote:*   

> HTH someone else too 

 

Yep, had the same problem.  Added the solution to the wiki.  Thanks a lot.

----------

